# XServe as File Server AND Web Server?



## mindbend (Sep 8, 2003)

Would it be stupid to use an XServe simultaneously as an in-house file server AND a multi-client web server? Is that even possible? How secure would it be? I'd love to get one, but I can't justify two units and we need monster-level file serving and would love to get into web hosting for a few small clients.


----------



## ksv (Sep 8, 2003)

That'd be no problem. Just be sure to run the file server and web server on different NICs (network interface cards). That way you can isolate the web server and file server parts from each other, and it will work just as if you had two machines.

Just a tip though, I bet there'll be new Xserves released next tuesday at the Apple Expo


----------



## evildan (Sep 10, 2003)

I use XServe as a file server AND a multi-client web host. And as ksv said, having two NIC cards does help keep things separated.

When I started working for this company they didn't have the machine configured that way at all, and I have to admit, it worked fine. But we didn't have as much traffic as we do now.


----------



## mindbend (Sep 10, 2003)

That's what I want to hear. 

On a scale of 0 to 100, how secure would you rate using a single XServe for both file sharing and web hosting? Assume using two separate machines is a 100 rating.

Sorry, I know nothing about server security and just want to be sure that we're as safe as can be realistically made.


----------

